# Similar Techniques Thread!



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Who are some singers that you think have similar basic techniques of vocal production? They don't have to have very similar voices, just similar techniques re: where/how they cover, how throaty they are, larynx height, etc.

I'll start!

Caruso--Elwes--Ansseau

Galeffi--Inghilleri--Journet--Crabbé--de Segurola--Formichi--Francesco Albanese--Navarini and a little bit Battistini (this one is the classic Italian "wide-open below and heavily covered above the passaggio" technique. I love it)

Fleta--de Muro Lomanto and maybe Danise

Khanaev--Peregudov

Merrill--Tozzi

Escalaïs--Scaramberg

Affre--Tamagno

Franz--de Trévi

...for starters


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

PaulFranz said:


> Who are some singers that you think have similar basic techniques of vocal production? They don't have to have very similar voices, just similar techniques re: where/how they cover, how throaty they are, larynx height, etc.
> 
> I'll start!
> 
> ...


I know who maybe 3 of these 20 or so folk are and I am doing the contests????? Lordy.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I know who maybe 3 of these folk are and I am doing the contests????? Lordy.


Sounds like you're about to make a bunch of wonderful discoveries.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Another:

Albinolo--Milani 

I can barely ever even tell them apart when listening.


----------

